
Unaware he had measles, a man traveled from NY to Michigan, infecting 39 people - pseudolus
https://www.washingtonpost.com/health/2019/04/16/how-patient-zero-spread-measles-across-state-lines-infected-people/
======
whenchamenia
Its funny. It was always said here in the USA that the far-right christians
were the 'idiot anti-vaxxers', but it seems the orthodox jews are having their
'hold my beer' moment.

It brings up a good discussion of where personal rights and group rights
intersect. It is going to be a weird future.

